# Ohio River Parkersburg WV



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like I will be in Parkersburg WV on Feb 1-3. My uncle has a cabin right on the Ohio River and a bunch of us are getting together for the weekend. Having never fished the Ohio River before I thought I would ask the fellow OGF'ers what if anything would be good to fish for and what to use. I'm normally a wade in the river small mouth/steel head type of guy, but I don't think that going to happen there. So if anyone could share some tips on what might be biting I would appropriate any info. Not apposed to taking a little drive that might put me on some smaller creeks either. I'll look it up, but does WV have one/two day fishing license, if so how much. Thanks folks.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You might try for Saugers and Walleyes. Oh/ WV license good from the bank either state, not sure about tribs on that end of the river.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Wv has a 1 day non resident license available. Fishing from the bank for Sauger-very slow retrieve along the bottom with jig and grub tail. There are a few public boat ramps and public access along the Ohio River in and near Pburg. There is a fishing access public fishing pier below the Willow Island Locks and Dam which is about 15 minutes upstream of Pburg. Pretty good sauger fishing. You can fish from the Williamstown Wv boat ramp area or launch a boat.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Not trying to be nosey, but where is the cabin? Is it close to the tip of Blenn. Isl?
I'm from right outside of Belpre and do alot of fishing on the river around here. Haven't got to do alot yet this year, but I catch some nice sauger and white bass at the Point Park. Haven't been down there since they re done everything down there. I fish right at the point. Where the Little Kanawah dumps into the Big O. If you can see the current break, you should be able to catch some fish. Plastic grubs and minnows.
Good luck, let us know how ya do.


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

south of parkersburg bellville dam has acess. take 68 south haven't been down there in a while though. dave


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

You can hammer the walleye and saugeye just below any dam on a 3" curly tail. Most will be pretty small but you can definitely find some good ones in the mix.


----------

